# Opening a business . any ideas for a real money maker?



## coffeeman (Jun 16, 2011)

for the expats on the ground who live in Italy you must of thought many times.
oh man If I opened a --------------- I would kill it here.. or ohh man a good ------------ would make great money here...

you guys have any ideas which you don't mind sharing. I want to open a business in Italy one day, just wondering what other expats have thought about..

what do you think would work?


----------

